# DNP: Still possible to find?



## ayyylecm (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi all,

New to forum but been in the game a long time -- not asking for sources or anything but just wanted to see what other people think; I can't seem to find any sources for DNP either on the clear or dark net anymore; used to be quite easy to find. Is it still possible to get a hold of?


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2022)

From the amount of people I see using it, it appears that it's not that hard to find.


----------



## ayyylecm (Sep 4, 2022)

Cheers - I think I've been wasting my time scouring the darkweb......seems a bit ironic that it would be hardest to find there!


----------



## Ryu (Sep 5, 2022)

Assuming your in the US, most of the guys that used to sell it are still selling it. 

Not that hard to find.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 5, 2022)

i put (one of) my email addresses on the other forum when the 1 posters kept asking for DNP.

It was only an experiment to see how many people would blindly jump at it.

Checked it last night after totally forgetting about it and have 45 emails. If i wasn't the nice guy that i am i could've made a lot of real easy money.


----------



## Doodle (Sep 5, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i put (one of) my email addresses on the other forum when the 1 posters kept asking for DNP.
> 
> It was only an experiment to see how many people would blindly jump at it.
> 
> Checked it last night after totally forgetting about it and have 45 emails. If i wasn't the nice guy that i am i could've made a lot of real easy money.


Woah holy shit!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

ayyylecm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to forum but been in the game a long time -- not asking for sources or anything but just wanted to see what other people think; I can't seem to find any sources for DNP either on the clear or dark net anymore; used to be quite easy to find. Is it still possible to get a hold of?



Why do you need DNP?? What weight and BF% are you at now and what weight BF% would you like to get down to?


----------



## JuicePro (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why do you need DNP?? What weight and BF% are you at now and what weight BF% would you like to get down to?


He might just be an ATP synthase hater, have you considered that?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> He might just be an ATP synthase hater, have you considered that?



Maybe. Let’s see if he answers the question I asked.


----------



## terrible-gremlin (Sep 9, 2022)

normal UK source seems unresponsive. UK seems dried up - even deep web has no good vendors


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 9, 2022)

terrible-gremlin said:


> normal UK source seems unresponsive. UK seems dried up - even deep web has no good vendors



Great first post. Thanks for the intro.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 9, 2022)

Send Slabathian a PM.  He sources here.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 9, 2022)

terrible-gremlin said:


> normal UK source seems unresponsive. UK seems dried up - even deep web has no good vendors


If you see @Intel.imperitive that's your main source for DNP in the UK. He's as solid as they come.


----------



## otter.overlord (Sep 10, 2022)

*is there somewhere that doesn't look scammy as heck where I can buy dnp? I dont feel great about sending a random internet stranger so much money with no guarantee I will receive anything.*


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 10, 2022)

otter.overlord said:


> *is there somewhere that doesn't look scammy as heck where I can buy dnp? I dont feel great about sending a random internet stranger so much money with no guarantee I will receive anything.*


@Intel.imperitive or perhaps The Pigeon


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 10, 2022)

otter.overlord said:


> *is there somewhere that doesn't look scammy as heck where I can buy dnp? I dont feel great about sending a random internet stranger so much money with no guarantee I will receive anything.*



Are you buying a lifetime supply?

Getting burned for $200 should be the least of your worries. Trusting a stranger on the internet to properly dose your pesticide based fat loss drugs should rank higher.


----------



## Thegeorges123 (Oct 7, 2022)

I have a source.


----------



## Ultimalol (Oct 7, 2022)

Thegeorges123 said:


> I have a source.


Hey can you send me a DM pls?


----------



## TODAY (Oct 7, 2022)

Ultimalol said:


> Hey can you send me a DM pls?


He's banned, but you can feel free to send me your banking info via PM


----------



## CJ (Oct 7, 2022)

Ultimalol said:


> Hey can you send me a DM pls?


We are NOT a source board, either in posts or DMs.

3 day ban for multiple incidents.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If you see @Intel.imperitive that's your main source for DNP in the UK. He's as solid as they come.



You're gonna get someone killed with this post...


----------

